# Whats the cheapest material to make targets out of



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Pressed carpet is the cheapest suitable material. It's free, not counting approx 3 gallons of sweat equity per target.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

where do you get carpet for free?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

howardyudoing said:


> where do you get carpet for free?


Just look for foreclosure signs and no curtains. jk--Seriously, around here anyway, used carpet being replaced with new carpet or flooring is free for coming and getting it. Otherwise, the installer is taking it to the dump.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Another vote for the carpet. We just rebuilt our range & used carpet for the bales. Just contact your local carpet stores & independent installers. Most are glad to help since it saves them the cost of disposal. Cutting with a utility or carpet knife is easy. Some of our guys used a circular saw with an abrasive blade.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

SO, how long will a carpet butt hold up on a practice range that is used every day?? Do you have to retighten often??


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> SO, how long will a carpet butt hold up on a practice range that is used every day?? Do you have to retighten often??


jarlicker is the carpet guru.


----------



## BoneCollector. (Feb 5, 2012)

i read in field and stream layer cardboard then hold it all tight with ratchet straps, or something like that. layer a bunch of old boxes then bound them very tightly together


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Corrugated works well indoors, just keep extra pieces as layers get chewed up. I get around 300 shots before I need to rearrange the sheets. When a piece(s) are too degraded, just toss into recycling and insert new pieces. Not a perfect system, but practically free and you can make them any size. If you can keep the target dry outside, I don't see why you wouldn't get similar performance. You can use 3/4" plywood top and bottom to even out strap tension. It isn't necessary to squeeze to the max cap of the straps. Friction from cardboard traps arrows effectively. Depending on cardboard, you may need to twist arrow before you pull out.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

The problem I had with cardboard outdoors, other than moisture, is rodents &/or insects seem to like to make a home in it unless the cardboard is treated with some kind of "repellant".


----------

